

Nielsen Finds Older Adults Are Embracing Digital Video - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/08/business/media/nielsen-finds-older-adults-are-embracing-digital-video.html?ref=technology

======
spydum
I work in this space, and recently heard a presentation from a major
broadcaster who somewhat surprised me: many folks were predicting the end of
TV and broadcast television due to the digital age.. Streaming, DVR, etc. What
was surprising to me was: the exact opposite has happened: Viewership is up to
record levels, time spent consuming broadcast media is waay up per person
across almost every segment. These broadcasters produce all this content,
which _used_ to only be available limited hours in the day. Folks whose
schedules did not permit them to view it, just simply couldn't. Now with DVR,
Streaming, and multiple devices, we are able to consume the content we want on
demand -- anywhere and anytime.

So when taken in totality, these TV Networks and content producers have
radically expanded their coverage in the last 10 years. They get more eyeballs
across more demographics. As long as they meet the consumers where they are
(online, mobile, OTA), they will continue to see increased viewership, which
should result in higher ad revenue.

------
Shivetya
anecdotal of course, however my parents (late 70s) usage of digital video can
be traced to the ease of access provided through their iPads I gave them. I
never set out to have them use them beyond browsing and mail, but even seniors
are curious and next thing I find is an iPad with word games and links to
various teaching sites, or in my dad's case - woodworking. The local print
newspaper even directs subscribers to its own web site which is chock full of
video.

As the entry price of tablets decreases it should continue the trend nielsen
is detecting, so how do broad cast and cable networks move will be fun to
watch. There are still some hold outs, content only available through one
medium.

~~~
snowwrestler
Same here. My dad never watched video or listened to audio over the Internet
until he got his iPad. Now it's tuned to the MLB app for every game, and he
watches TV shows from iTunes and Netflix.

------
nsxwolf
My not-super-computer-literate 70 year old mother got a Fire TV and didn't
really need any help getting it going. It's now her primary source of TV
content.

I think we can credit things getting a lot easier to use.

------
guard-of-terra
I've taught my mother to download torrents a month ago - to fuel her Popcorn
set-top box.

Should probably check if she has any more problems.

